# Christmas=New Camera



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone else get a new Camera for christmas, I got a Sony a230 off my loving wife and think it's great. What you done with yours so far, just been sat in the house learning my way round mine as it's my first experience of a dslr.

I know the daughter got a new camera too










A few other shots I like




























C+C welcome, but be gentle I'm just learning. Can't wait to get out and play with my new toy, I can see this being another expensive hobby.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Your cat looks evil:devil:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

He is:thumb:, got an original name as well, Felix.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Ive had mine (a300) a year now and im still as crap as i was then :lol:

Bought a tripod today so i want to get into it more

If your after one i got this and its great, wasnt expecting the quality

http://www.jessops.com/online.store/products/75100/show.html


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Ferk me, I went and bought one from argos today (not the best place for tog gear I know, but was looking for a bargain) and got a tripod for 35 notes, just had a quick look on google to post up a pic of what I'd bought to say "I got a tripod today and it feels solid" to see that play are selling the same tripod for 12 quid. 

So Pandy, a big thank you goes out to you, I shall be going back to said catalogue store tomorrow for a refund. I don't mind paying an extra couple of quid but 3x what play are selling it for, I think not.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Bloody 'ell mate, that is abit of a price difference between the different stores.

Glad i could sort of be of assistance


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

I got myself a Canon EOS 500D. Its my first DSLR, and I'm loving it so far. I need to learn how to use it properly though!! lol


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I got a D5000 but haven't had much chance to use it yet

I'm still wading through the manual which is quite hefty


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Did you do any post processing? Your pictures appear to look very sharp and the colours are very good!

Are you shooting in auto mode or have you been playing?


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I've had a play with all the modes and really loving the full on manual shooting, plenty deleted shots but all part of the learning. Have used the auto mode but I love fiddling about with stuff so it has probably been used less than any other mode.

As for post processing, none at all, straight off the camera.


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Well i must say your above pictures are very good and nicely expsosed to be strainght from he camera!!

Lovely blurry background on shot 2


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

pooma said:


> play are selling the same tripod for 12 quid


Cheers for that just ordered one :thumb:


----------

